# Arachnophobia decorating



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

If you'd like to keep decorating to minimal stuff, maximum impact, how about AtmosFX projection of creep crawlies? They do a tarantula version which would be really effective against your house/ sidewalk/ windows.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

That sounds great. Could It be used inside too?


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

It can be projected against pretty much anything  I used the 'bloody walls' version for my asylum last year, it was really good!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CSZr0VqQtk
This should give you an idea of what it's like


----------



## Azza (Jul 24, 2016)

If you like crafting, spiders are pretty easy to make with basic materials. Roll up some paper/newspaper for the legs and bend/cut into the desired shape of the legs. Then get some black plastic bin bags filled with shredded paper for the head and body. If you then wanted to get more realistic you could use that as a base and add paper mache/air dry clay over it, build it up and paint it etc. 
I plan on making a huge one like this for the garden this Halloween. 

Spider cocoons are quite simple also. Just get some white nylon stockings, fill the bottom with cotton or white padding etc conceal something heavy in the filling to add weight then and suspend it from the ceiling. Add some cheap plastic lil spiders and boom! Icky spider cocoons. _shudder_

You have a multitude of options for webbing. My personal favourite is stretching cheese cloth and cutting holes into it. It covers large areas and look super creepy.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

lucidhalloween said:


> It can be projected against pretty much anything  I used the 'bloody walls' version for my asylum last year, it was really good!


Thank you. Can you tell me what kind of projector I need to get? I don't want to spend too much but want to make sure it will do the job. Also, I don't have a PC or laptop, only a tablet.....should I buy the DVD instead of downloading the Creepy Crawlies?


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Azza said:


> If you like crafting, spiders are pretty easy to make with basic materials. Roll up some paper/newspaper for the legs and bend/cut into the desired shape of the legs. Then get some black plastic bin bags filled with shredded paper for the head and body. If you then wanted to get more realistic you could use that as a base and add paper mache/air dry clay over it, build it up and paint it etc.
> I plan on making a huge one like this for the garden this Halloween.
> 
> Spider cocoons are quite simple also. Just get some white nylon stockings, fill the bottom with cotton or white padding etc conceal something heavy in the filling to add weight then and suspend it from the ceiling. Add some cheap plastic lil spiders and boom! Icky spider cocoons. _shudder_
> ...


I acutally have an idea for a paper mache spider in the works......just gotta find the time to actually do it. Thanks for the spider cocoon ideas. That's easy and can give a lot of effect for my theme! I was actually thinking about buying some beef netting to put outside....hadn't considered cheese cloth. I'll have to look into the price for it and see which is a better buy. Thanks again!!


----------



## Azza (Jul 24, 2016)

Oops sorry actually did mean beef netting not cheese lol. Always get those two mixed up.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Azza said:


> Oops sorry actually did mean beef netting not cheese lol. Always get those two mixed up.


Cool. Thanks again.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I use scene setters for every party. These work great!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

super 77 spray adhesive works great for spider webs.
they used it for the under the bleachers scene in harry pottrer.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Where can I find it?


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

my local joanns sells it. it's the one labelled "foam fast".


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Cool. I'll have to make a trip to Joanns. Thanks.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

you bet! i hope yours has some!


----------

